# The power of the press in the modern world



## coyote (Mar 31, 2010)

The power of the Press in our modern world 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject: The power of the Press in our modern world

A Harley biker is riding by the zoo in Washington , DC when he sees a little girl leaning into the lion's cage. 
Suddenly, the lion grabs her by the cuff of her jacket and tries to pull her 
inside to slaughter her, under the eyes of her screaming parents. 

The biker jumps off his Harley, runs to the cage and hits the lion square on the nose with a powerful punch. 

Whimpering from the pain the lion jumps back letting go of the girl, and the biker brings her to her terrified parents, who thank him endlessly. 
A reporter has watched the whole event. The reporter addressing the Harley rider says, 'Sir, this was the most gallant and brave thing I've seen a man do in my whole life.' 
The Harley rider replies, 'Why, it was nothing, really, the lion was behind bars. I just saw this little kid in danger and acted as I felt right.' 
The reporter says, 'Well, I'll make sure this won't go unnoticed. I'm a journalist, and tomorrow's paper will have this story on the front page...
So, what do you do for a living and what political affiliation do you have?' 
The biker replies, 'I'm a U.S. Marine and a Republican.' 
The journalist leaves.
The following morning the biker buys the paper to see news of his actions, and reads, on the front page: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. MARINE ASSAULTS AFRICAN IMMIGRANT 
AND STEALS HIS LUNCH 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


That pretty much sums up the media's approach to the news these days.


----------



## got14u (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAO.....pretty much spot on !


----------



## ak1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Scary, but true many times.


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2010)

worse part there a whole bunch who beleive that chit...


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 31, 2010)

ROFLMAO - That is so true


----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 12, 2010)

Its too funny.


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

A preacher wanted to raise money for his church, 
and being told there was a fortune in horse 
racing, he decided to purchase a horse and enter 
it in the races. However, at the local auction, 
the going price for horses was so high that the 
preacher settled on a donkey instead. The preacher 
figured, since he bought the animal, he might as 
well race it. To his great surprise, the donkey 
did quite well and came in third place. The next 
day, the racing sheets carried this headline: Preacher Shows Ass The preacher was so pleased with the donkey that 
he entered it in the races again, and this time 
the animal won first place. The paper said: Preacher`s Ass Out In Front The Bishop was so upset with this kind of 
publicity that he ordered the preacher not to 
enter the donkey in any more races. The newspaper 
printed this headline:


----------

